# Poop starts normal ends soft with mucus



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Has she been tested for digestive enzyme deficiencies? Since she's on Tylan powder I'm wondering if she has one because that is used with many IBD dogs. Our Toby has a cobalamin and folate deficiency diagnosed with a blood test run at Texas A&M gastro lab. We give him cobalamin injections and a daily folic acid supplement. We finally relented and switched over to a prescription diet for IBD dogs and his stool is now more firm; however, we must watch his treats carefully. 

Here is a link to the lab we used: Research - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences

They are enrolling dogs nationwide now for an IBD study and you and the dog's vet might consider this: 
Canine Inflammatory Bowel Disease - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Does your dog eat anything high in fat? i.e. Peanutbutter or other human food?
Some super premium dog foods will do the same...

If the dogs is eliminating regularly...then IMHO obstruction falls down the list...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There was a post years ago from a member no longer here, that went into great depth about poo descriptions...sure do wish I could remember that post!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know that it's that hard to find giardia. We are dealing with it now, and it showed up instantly in our little guys stool sample. My first thought when I read your post was "uh-oh, giardia" but then maybe I'm just overly sensitive to it right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Has she been tested for digestive enzyme deficiencies? Since she's on Tylan powder I'm wondering if she has one because that is used with many IBD dogs. Our Toby has a cobalamin and folate deficiency diagnosed with a blood test run at Texas A&M gastro lab. We give him cobalamin injections and a daily folic acid supplement. We finally relented and switched over to a prescription diet for IBD dogs and his stool is now more firm; however, we must watch his treats carefully.
> 
> Here is a link to the lab we used: Research - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! I'll have to ask what her blood test results were from a pup...unless this is a new issue I may have to ask for this test.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Does your dog eat anything high in fat? i.e. Peanutbutter or other human food?
> Some super premium dog foods will do the same...
> 
> If the dogs is eliminating regularly...then IMHO obstruction falls down the list...


Do the dehydrated raw treats/food have high fat? Hmm that is a very good point. I do give her treats but she has tolerated them fine before. Stella's, Primal, Ziwi peak dehydrated stuff. White meat chicken. A little beef...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Found it!
Written by monomer Feb 8, 2007...

".....Poop analysis is very important...
Have you taken samples to your vet for analysis? A little something to get you started...

yellow or greenish stool - indicates rapid transit (small bowel)
black, tarry stool - indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract
bloody stool - red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon
pasty, light - colored stool -indicates lack of bile (liver disease)
watery stool - indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections)
foamy stool - suggests a bacterial infection
greasy stool - often with oil on the hair around the anus: indicates malabsorption
excessive mucus - a glistening or jellylike appearance: indicates colonic origin
foodlike, or smelling like sour milk - suggests both rapid transit and malabsorption: for example like overfeeding
putrid smelling - suggests an intestinal infection
several in an hour, each small with straining - suggests colitis (inflammation of the large bowel)
three or four time a day, each large - suggests malabsorption or a small bowel disorder
wieght loss, malnutrition - suggests small bowel disorder
normal appetite, minimal weight loss - suggests large bowel disorder
vomiting - small bowel origin, except for colitis
....."


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks LibertyME. That is a good share that I am going to save.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I had a similar problem with both my goldens. I had to switch them to a different food, the super-premium food was just too much for them. I switched about a month ago, and they have been fine, nice solid poops.

Liberty Me-thanks for the post about poops. More information than i ever really wanted about poops but definately very useful, I am going to save a copy


----------



## luvyduvy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Millie's Mom
Can you tell me what food you switched to? My 6 month old has had very loose stools and problems with his poop ever since we brought him home at 9 weeks old. We have tried different things and everything has been temporary fixes. The breeder suggested to give him Purina Pro Plan, large breed puppy with chicken and rice formula. We were thinking of trying a different type food since this just might be the issue. Today I noticed his stool not only loose but had a mucous type casing around it. I will be making an appointment with his vet, once again. Hopefully, I can get some feedback that will help my poor baby. He eats just fine and seems ok with the exception of loose/mucous stools.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> My pup who always had tummy troubles is having it again (1.5 yrs). This is the longest it's been for awhile (5 days) because I've been holding off giving Tylan which always works...
> 
> - Suddenly good to mushy to mucus poops - liquid
> - Next day mushy poops with mucus
> ...


It sounds like you're dealing with Giardia and have never completely cleared it.


----------

